# lets see them blades



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

lets see more blades


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Why?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 18 2008, 08:58 AM~10445641
> *Why?
> *


its the texas way thas y


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

LETS SEE SOME *REAL* BLADES.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 18 2008, 09:45 AM~10445963
> *LETS SEE SOME REAL BLADES.
> *


shyt this r tha real blades


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 18 2008, 08:46 AM~10445971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: smartazz :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 18 2008, 07:58 AM~10445641
> *Why?
> *


Its a Texas thang!


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 18 2008, 10:01 AM~10446059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


iguess tha nigg has the real blades huh :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 18 2008, 09:03 AM~10446080
> *iguess tha nigg has the real blades huh  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

So Anyone???....Any Pics?...


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 18 2008, 08:36 AM~10445898
> *its the texas way thas y
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 18 2008, 06:48 AM~10445589
> *lets see more blades
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :nono: :barf:


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

I bet those wheels were the hottest thing on the street, in 1994.


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawntitan_@Apr 19 2008, 03:20 PM~10455144
> *I bet those wheels were the hottest thing on the street, in 1994.
> *



shit...... like 89


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawntitan_@Apr 19 2008, 03:20 PM~10455144
> *I bet those wheels were the hottest thing on the street, in 1994.
> *


and even then only on the right car


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

real blades are brabus monoblock II


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

and a few other pics of blades


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 19 2008, 07:21 PM~10455817
> *real blades are brabus monoblock II
> *


but shyt screw use to sit on limited thow and tha boy s.p.m. an muh nig lil bing


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawntitan_@Apr 19 2008, 05:20 PM~10455144
> *I bet those wheels were the hottest thing on the street, in 1994.
> *


n what when wer spokes hot shyt like in ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm like they say use to count muh spokes now this count muh inches


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 21 2008, 10:44 AM~10465735
> *but shyt screw  use to sit on  limited thow and tha boy s.p.m.  an muh nig lil bing
> *


lol screw was riding on 18 inch brabus blades homie.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 21 2008, 09:44 AM~10465735
> *but shyt screw  use to sit on  limited thow and tha boy s.p.m.  an muh nig lil bing
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airmax_@Apr 21 2008, 11:18 AM~10466212
> *lol screw was riding on 18 inch brabus blades homie.
> *


nah they wer some limited 19 on his candy blue


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just cuz a wanna be rapper has them, it makes them real?

YOU NEED TO GO TO ROLLIN84.COM and do some research...


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 21 2008, 11:38 PM~10472406
> *just cuz a wanna be rapper has them, it makes them real?
> 
> YOU NEED TO GO TO ROLLIN84.COM and do some research...
> *


shyt u callin wana b raper


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 21 2008, 10:44 AM~10465735
> *but shyt screw  use to sit on  limited thow and tha boy s.p.m.  an muh nig lil bing
> *



uhh what  :dunno: hno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 19 2008, 06:21 PM~10455817
> *real blades are brabus monoblock II
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 22 2008, 07:59 AM~10474062
> *shyt u callin wana b raper
> *



*SELF OWNAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 21 2008, 08:44 AM~10465735
> *but shyt screw  use to sit on  limited thow and tha boy s.p.m.  an muh nig lil bing
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

they should get them blades off the market :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 21 2008, 08:47 AM~10465749
> *n what when wer spokes hot shyt like in ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  like they say use to count muh spokes now this count muh inches
> *


 :uh: Yea all 13 inches!! :twak:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 18 2008, 01:48 PM~10445589
> *lets see more blades
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 21 2008, 07:47 AM~10465749
> *n what when wer spokes hot shyt like in ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  like they say use to count muh spokes now this count muh inches
> *



no one out side of your shitty little town has heard of DJ Skrew and if your that into blades you should get a set of 26" and a giant mural of a dick painted on the hood.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 22 2008, 08:31 PM~10480144
> *no one out side of your shitty little town has heard of DJ Skrew and if your that into blades you should get a set of 26" and a giant mural of a dick painted on the hood.
> *


thas shyt waz just stupid nigg wat r u n pre k dagw grow up an an look around evry 1 know who dj screw is tha nigg is a legend


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Apr 22 2008, 04:39 PM~10478173
> *they should get them blades off the market  :biggrin:
> *


 y just u like ur lil ass rims dont mean evry one does some people still ride blade just like yall like spokes dlades will never go out style so stop hattin


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

Who is DJ Screw you keep talking about?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> Who is DJ Screw you keep talking about?
> [/quot his the one and only king of tha souf


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

This thread was cool until it went all Ebonics. Can somebody translate it to English? :dunno:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

More pics of the Fender ports.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 23 2008, 05:02 AM~10483094
> *This thread was cool until it went all Ebonics.  Can somebody translate it to English? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

let me guess you think everyone in houston likes dj screw and rides on blades.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 23 2008, 11:27 PM~10490481
> *let me guess you think everyone in houston likes dj screw and rides on blades.
> *


hell yeah blades n swangas n bangin screw


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 18 2008, 09:48 AM~10445589
> *lets see more blades
> 
> 
> ...


To bad you couldn't afford a real car to put them on. :uh: And go back to school, you sound like a 12 year old girl sending text messages.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

shit swangers and blades are all day everyday.... lets see some 7 hole epic disc and vogues uffin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 24 2008, 06:55 AM~10491615
> *To bad you couldn't afford a real car to put them on.  :uh: And go back to school, you sound like a 12 year old girl sending text messages.
> *


fuck u nigg im only 17 an i bet i get more money den u ***** i got th car cause u dont really see luminas fixed up n shyt i dont see pic of your car


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 22 2008, 07:31 PM~10480144
> *TEXAS Knows Who Dj Screw Is :uh: ...Ask Around! :0*


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 22 2008, 08:25 PM~10481367
> *thas shyt waz just stupid nigg wat  r u n pre k dagw grow up an an look around evry 1 know who dj screw is  tha nigg is a legend
> *


wtf? speakie engrish


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 24 2008, 05:14 AM~10491696
> *90% of people in TEXAS Knows Who Dj Screw Is :uh: ...Ask Around! :0
> *


sweet, he plays county fairs in texas. That puts him up there with kenny loggins then :uh:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 24 2008, 07:14 AM~10491700
> *wtf? speakie engrish
> *


nigg you just stupid if u caint understand


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 24 2008, 06:18 AM~10491716
> *sweet, he plays county fairs in texas. That puts him up there with kenny loggins then :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: You Gotta Start SomeWheres...And He May Be Local As Far As In Texas..But Whut He Created "Screwed & Chopped" Went World wide :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 24 2008, 08:19 AM~10491719
> *nigg you  just stupid if u caint understand
> *


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 24 2008, 07:39 AM~10491791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 22 2008, 08:25 PM~10481367
> *thas shyt waz just stupid nigg wat  r u n pre k dagw grow up an an look around evry 1 know who dj screw is  tha nigg is a legend
> *


i hope this dude isnt white


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

Why is it all these ridiculous posts come from guys looking for "84zzzzz" and "chopres"???? It's not looking good for Texas, lol.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im from houston i dont like blades and i sure dont ride 84z. spokes all day. fuck chop and screw that shit is wack.

what part of houston you from?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawntitan_@Apr 24 2008, 02:08 PM~10494290
> *Why is it all these ridiculous posts come from guys looking for "84zzzzz" and "chopres"???? It's not looking good for Texas, lol.
> *


nah it make yall look stupid like some fucken cakes


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 24 2008, 04:25 PM~10495275
> *im from houston i dont like blades and i sure dont ride 84z. spokes all day. fuck chop and screw that shit is wack.
> 
> what part of houston you from?
> *


sjyt wat part u from nigg u aint from housto im from south east houston telephone and dixie


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Apr 24 2008, 02:02 PM~10494231
> *i hope this dude isnt white
> *


nahh i aint


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 24 2008, 06:11 AM~10491682
> *fuck u nigg im only 17  an i bet i get more money den u *****  i got th car cause u dont really see luminas fixed up  n shyt i dont see pic of your car
> *



another wanna be "G"


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Apr 24 2008, 04:44 PM~10495363
> *another wanna be "G"
> *


fuck tha i aint no wana b bitch fuck you its not like i im throw gangs up in this bitch i work from muh money ese n get alot of it


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 24 2008, 03:49 PM~10495402
> *fuck tha i aint no wana b  bitch fuck you  its not like i im throw gangs up in this bitch i work from muh money ese  n get alot of it
> *





:wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i am from houston (trinity gardens-crosstimbers and jensen). you must watch to much b.e.t thinking everying likes blades, 84z and dj screw

go to rollin84z.com where you belong


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 24 2008, 05:19 AM~10491719
> *nigg you  just stupid if u caint understand
> *



if by stupid you mean posess a college degree, then your right


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 24 2008, 02:49 PM~10495402
> *fuck tha i aint no wana b  bitch fuck you  its not like i im throw gangs up in this bitch i work from muh money ese  n get alot of it
> *


Burger King must pay real well now a day's...... thank god your not white.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 24 2008, 07:40 PM~10496564
> *Burger King must pay real well now a day's...... thank god your not white.
> *


dainm i guess i need to go apply der lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 24 2008, 07:45 PM~10496606
> *dainm i guess i need to go apply der  lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you need to know how to spell before they take you in


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 24 2008, 05:45 PM~10496606
> *dainm i guess i need to go apply der  lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



will you put a good word in for me? maybe then I could to afford to buy my grandmas lumina.... I'm sick of rollin a Ls V8 and my town car.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 24 2008, 07:46 PM~10496614
> *you need to know how to spell before they take you in
> *


yeah shyt i guess thas gone any more jobs that pay good


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 24 2008, 07:49 PM~10496632
> *yeah shyt i guess thas gone  any more jobs that pay good
> *


go work on telephone st


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 24 2008, 05:49 PM~10496632
> *yeah shyt i guess thas gone  any more jobs that pay good
> *


you tell us, "player"


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 24 2008, 07:50 PM~10496640
> *go work on telephone st
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: nah fuck tha


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

On another note... anybody know where I can get "dem swangggaaasss?" Lol...


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 24 2008, 06:51 PM~10496649
> *you tell us, "player"
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 24 2008, 07:51 PM~10496649
> *you tell us, "player"
> *


shyt i work construstion


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 25 2008, 04:41 AM~10500288
> *shyt i work construstion
> *


"shyt" me too "nigg". for one your puting up sheet rock isn't construction. two is, twelve or fifteen bucks an hour (and i seriously doubt you even make that) isnt balling out of control. three, If the hall sent me your ignorant little ass, I would fire you for talking like a dip shit. if you don't believe that you sound like a dip shit you can read any one of your posts in this topic.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 25 2008, 07:00 AM~10500335
> *"shyt" me too "nigg". for one your puting up sheet rock isn't construction. two is, twelve or fifteen bucks an hour (and i seriously doubt you even make that) isnt balling out of control. three, If the hall sent me your ignorant little ass, I would fire you for talking like a dip shit. if you don't believe that you sound like a dip shit you can read any one of your posts in this topic.
> *


 thas cause i talk espanol n english is my 2nd language bitch an i ts not sheet rock i work insulation and its by our own count so we get fgom 9000 an up per house an we make about 3to 5 houses aday so u do tha math how much tha is a week


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Insulator job?

"You do, eh? Very proud of ya. That's very nice. And that's all ya do, eh? Look, I've worked with that shit so long I can eat the fuckin shit. I eat it. I put mustard on it and eat the fuckin shit. Ya hear where I'm comin from, babe?" - Frank Rizzo


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 25 2008, 07:25 AM~10500404
> *Insulator job?
> 
> "You do, eh?  Very proud of ya.  That's very nice.  And that's all ya do, eh?  Look, I've worked with that shit so long I can eat the fuckin shit.  I eat it.  I put mustard on it and eat the fuckin shit.  Ya hear where I'm comin from, babe?"  - Frank Rizzo
> *


wtf :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 25 2008, 08:37 AM~10500437
> *wtf  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I guess you were too busy listening to Skrew mixtapes. Go check out some old Jerky Boys. That's from their first album.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 25 2008, 07:43 AM~10500453
> *I guess you were too busy listening to Skrew mixtapes.  Go check out some old Jerky Boys.  That's from their first album.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: so how bout them pics


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 22 2008, 10:31 PM~10480144
> *no one out side of your shitty little town has heard of DJ Skrew and if your that into blades you should get a set of 26" and a giant mural of a dick painted on the hood.
> *


man im from INDIANA and I know who DJ Screw is may him REST IN PEACE He made Chopped and Screwed music


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Mike Jones...Texas...Chopped and Skrewed...Mike Jones...



Who?












Exactly. :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 28 2008, 06:41 AM~10519685
> *Mike Jones...Texas...Chopped and Skrewed...Mike Jones...
> Who?
> Exactly. :thumbsdown:
> *


But Mike Jones does'nt Speak for The whole Texas...and Apparently YOU Know Who he Is!...So He Aint That Unknown! :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Apr 28 2008, 06:39 AM~10519676
> *man im from INDIANA and I know who DJ Screw is may him REST IN PEACE He made Chopped and Screwed music
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 28 2008, 08:47 AM~10519706
> *But Mike Jones does'nt Speak for The whole Texas...and Apparently YOU Know Who he Is!...So He Aint That Unknown! :0
> *


Yeah, everybody KNEW who he was for a minute. You couldn't escape that FAD in 2006.


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Apr 28 2008, 07:39 AM~10519676
> *man im from INDIANA and I know who DJ Screw is may him REST IN PEACE He made Chopped and Screwed music
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 28 2008, 06:49 AM~10519722
> *Yeah, everybody KNEW who he was for a minute.  You couldn't escape that FAD in 2006.
> *


Exactly..He aint big NOMORE...there For he dont matter NOMORE!..So Dont automatically think bout him when you think TEXAS!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

BLADES :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Apr 28 2008, 05:38 PM~10524823
> *BLADES  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


BLADES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

how much did u pay for them?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 28 2008, 06:23 PM~10525238
> *BLADES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


only to chop food


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

or cut a mofo


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

i love it when fools type this way. you know there lookin at there keyboards typin with one finger.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

why do you need mnore pics of them, they all look the same dont they.

I'ma start a thread called "Post chrome 100 spoke K/O's" would make more sense at least seein's dis be a lowrider website,******


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, lol. I can understand the "84zzzz" thing, at least there spokes. Plus 30's and 83's and 84's look good on lots of rides.... blades??? Not so much...


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 28 2008, 07:57 PM~10526129
> *why do you need mnore pics of them, they all look the same dont they.
> 
> I'ma start a thread called "Post chrome 100 spoke K/O's"  would make more sense at least seein's dis be a lowrider website,******
> *


so do spokes


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

id put blades on my towncar just because its a boat :cheesy:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

This topic fuckin sucks...you got ugly ass "blade" wheels and a dumb ass who cant talk or type.....this shit gets old....This is a fuckin Lowrider site....we dont want your stupid fuckin rims or bullshit here  and a Lumina.....and your excuse is nobody fixes them up? Theres a fuckin reason....Look at your car


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 29 2008, 12:01 PM~10530620
> *This topic fuckin sucks...you got ugly ass "blade" wheels and a dumb ass who cant talk or type.....this shit gets old....This is a fuckin Lowrider site....we dont want your stupid fuckin rims or bullshit here   and a Lumina.....and your excuse is nobody fixes them up? Theres a fuckin reason....Look at your car
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 29 2008, 10:01 AM~10530620
> *This topic fuckin sucks...you got ugly ass "blade" wheels and a dumb ass who cant talk or type.....this shit gets old....This is a fuckin Lowrider site....we dont want your stupid fuckin rims or bullshit here   and a Lumina.....and your excuse is nobody fixes them up? Theres a fuckin reason....Look at your car
> *


 puto what about my car bitch  hoe y you hating cause u have a car tha every one else has t thas stupid be original dont do what evry 1 else dose bitch


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

98% of people who test drive a Saab buy a Saab. :dunno:


























Cuz they're fucking ghey. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 30 2008, 09:39 AM~10539865
> *puto  what about my car  bitch  hoe y you  hating  cause u have a car tha every one else has t thas stupid be original  dont do what evry 1 else dose bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: First off go back to school and learn to type and spell :uh: second you want to talk about cars and me ridin like everybody esle :roflmao: :roflmao: dude every broke grandma and dirty Aunt has your fuckin tool ass car :uh: Again....this is a Lowrider site....buy a real Lowrider and everything will be coo and sell those ugly ass "blades" and get you some D's


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm looking for some 85zzzz or 86zzzz


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 30 2008, 05:20 PM~10543867
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  First off go back to school and learn to type and spell  :uh:  second you want to talk  about cars and me ridin like everybody esle :roflmao:  :roflmao:  dude every broke grandma and dirty Aunt has your fuckin tool ass car  :uh:  Again....this is a Lowrider site....buy a real Lowrider and everything will be coo and sell those ugly ass "blades" and get you some D's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I forgot about this shit :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 30 2008, 09:39 AM~10539865
> *puto   what about my car  bitch   hoe y you  hating  cause u have a car tha every one else has t thas stupid be original  dont do what evry 1 else dose bitch
> *



well since you bawlin so hard atleast buy a newer one... 


original huh? bet if i pull up on my 63 rag on D's on you at the light, better believe ill turn more necks than you.  and saw that post bout they used to count my spokes now they countin my inches well better come correct because my D's cost more than your blades. 

talkin bout bein original why wont you step up and be original, you bought the most common wheels you see rollin around in Htown... fkn ridiculous when i see taurus, LUMINAS, or any other bullshit car with port holes thinkin they ridin slab... that was main reason why i sold my blades...


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 01:33 PM~11196946
> *well since you bawlin so hard atleast buy a newer one...
> original huh? bet if i pull up on my 63 rag on D's on you at the light, better believe ill turn more necks than you.    and saw that post bout they used to count my spokes now they countin my inches well better come correct because my D's cost more than your blades.
> 
> ...


x2 i cant take a leak without pissing on a set of blades on a fwd impala.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daffy_@Jul 28 2008, 02:10 PM~11197183
> *x2  i cant take a leak without pissing on a set of blades on a fwd impala.
> *


funny thing is that me and a homie was crackin jokes bout how u see blades on just anything so the next day i went to mcdonalds and on the way up there saw a car and a truck ridin on them and i took pics and sent it to him...on tha way back i saw 3 other ones and sent them to him... he was trippin on how many pics i got with just a drive to mcdonalds and back :cheesy:


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

"taurus, LUMINAS, or any other bullshit car with port holes thinkin they ridin slab..."

X1000000

If your not from Houston... don't put portholes on your car.


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shawntitan_@Jul 29 2008, 05:02 AM~11204041
> *"taurus, LUMINAS, or any other bullshit car with port holes thinkin they ridin slab..."
> 
> X1000000
> ...


if you are from Houston... dont put portholes on your car. even if its a buick. if your car didnt come with them from the factory, it looks dumb.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Seen a grand am and a newer style dodge like a 2006 on blades this morning. :cheesy:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

there's some dude tha drives a pos caddy with blade's around here


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

blades :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i hate blades :angry:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

what yall think of this? I roll 24 inch blades and 14 inch 100,s on my 64. I gotta admit eveybody roll blades in the hood but sometimes they look good........


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 31 2008, 09:58 PM~12030550
> *what yall think of this? I roll 24 inch blades and 14 inch 100,s on my 64. I gotta admit eveybody roll blades in the hood but sometimes they look good........
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 31 2008, 10:58 PM~12030550
> *what yall think of this? I roll 24 inch blades and 14 inch 100,s on my 64. I gotta admit eveybody roll blades in the hood but sometimes they look good........
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Oct 31 2008, 11:45 PM~12031254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 1 2008, 09:14 PM~12035843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you puto


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Shit my mom is rolling on blades but then again they came on her Benz


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

> [/quote i remember this city auction


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 24 2008, 06:11 AM~10491682
> *fuck u nigg im only 17  i got th car cause u dont really see luminas fixed up  n shyt i dont see pic of your car
> *


1. gettin an allowance from your parents dont count
2. u dont see luminas fixed up cuz they ugly ass hell


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 4 2008, 04:32 AM~12054936
> *1. gettin an allowance from your parents dont count
> 2. u dont see luminas fixed up cuz they ugly ass hell
> *


lol bitch im marry n i soropt muh own famaliy trabajando puto


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 31 2008, 09:58 PM~12030550
> *what yall think of this? I roll 24 inch blades and 14 inch 100,s on my 64. I gotta admit eveybody roll blades in the hood but sometimes they look good........
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass caddy homie


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Nov 1 2008, 12:45 AM~12031254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 GTFO :buttkick:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Nov 4 2008, 07:12 PM~12062251
> *lol bitch im marry n i soropt muh own famaliy trabajando puto
> *


You may support your family but your still a fuckin retard.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 4 2008, 09:45 PM~12063583
> *You may support your family but your still a fuckin retard.......... :biggrin:
> *


x2000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 4 2008, 09:45 PM~12063583
> *You may support your family but your still a fuckin retard.......... :biggrin:
> *


vete a la verga ese


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 4 2008, 08:45 PM~12063583
> *You may support your family but your still a fuckin retard.......... :biggrin:
> *


Like I said before........................


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Nov 4 2008, 07:12 PM~12062251
> *lol bitch im marry n i soropt muh own famaliy trabajando puto
> *


ur marry? 
is it hard soropting your own family?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

nope


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Nov 5 2008, 12:15 PM~12069532
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I saw that pic on google


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Nov 1 2008, 12:45 AM~12031254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this car again :uh: :uh: . I mean i get it, it's the kid's first car and he put a little money into it and is proud of what he's built but dammmmmm that hood ornament has got to go. I just don't understand why you talk of making all this money and even take a picture of money but you're still rolling a car that really doesn't have any style to it whatsoever.

Edit: Just seen the for sale topic Lumina for sale


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 5 2008, 12:43 PM~12070303
> *Damn this car again :uh:  :uh: .  I mean i get it, it's the kid's first car and he put a little money into it and is proud of what he's built but dammmmmm that hood ornament has got to go.  I just don't understand why you talk of making all this money and even take a picture of money but you're still rolling a car that really doesn't have any style to it whatsoever.
> 
> Edit:  Just seen the for sale topic  Lumina for sale
> *


well thas not muh only car i also have 06 ford


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Fuck you and your car and your google money pic...........dont come on LIL.Com and act like a shit head and expect every one to like your vomit colored donkey dookie.this aint "DonkItUp.com".....We lowride pendejo.......and what your holdin in your hand aint nuthin but pennies to some of the members on this site........


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Nov 5 2008, 10:15 AM~12069532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: 
what is that toilet paper?
seen a bum with more than that


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Nov 5 2008, 02:17 PM~12071194
> *well thas not muh only car i also have 06 ford
> *


On your way to "DonkItUp.com" stop in at your local middle school and take a few ENGLISH classes.


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Nov 6 2008, 10:52 AM~12080013
> *On your way to "DonkItUp.com" stop in at your local middle school and take a few ENGLISH classes.
> *


x2


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 6 2008, 03:59 PM~12082122
> *x2
> *


nah no nesesito ingles para vivir puto


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 2 2008, 11:05 PM~12043997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holly shit...........lols........... :roflmao: 

lols.....we roll spokes here no bigger than 14's well i do.......except on my truck then u upgrade to twinkies....... :biggrin:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Nov 6 2008, 04:22 PM~12082915
> *nah  no nesesito ingles para vivir puto
> *


maybe you dont
but you should atleast learn how to spell dumbass


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 7 2008, 06:38 PM~12093573
> *maybe you dont
> but you should atleast learn how to spell dumbass
> *


fuck you puto pinche americanito cagao cuando kieras te las a otoro puto aversi muy vergas


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Nov 8 2008, 04:25 PM~12100229
> *im sorry 850-king
> dont hurt me
> *


ok


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 10 2008, 11:25 PM~12120546
> *ok
> *


bitch


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

is this fool serious??? lol


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 11 2008, 08:40 PM~12130280
> *is this fool serious??? lol
> *


Yea he is,and he rolls this....








.and I heard from a homie that knows a homie that knows his 4th cousins sister's nephew's in law on his 3rd counsins side that lives nowhere near him that he once inhailed a fart from a torta chaser's nalgas for free...... :biggrin:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Nov 11 2008, 06:49 PM~12129090
> *im a bitch
> *


we know


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

unfortunately, in Miami... to many ****** are riding on big fugly ass rims.....its a growing epedemic,..u should try holding one of these, beautiful 13's in your hands...its like holding a new born baby..for the first time. :tears:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 12 2008, 04:21 PM~12137911
> *unfortunately, in Miami... to many ****** are riding on big fugly ass rims.....its a growing epedemic,..u should try holding one of these, beautiful 13's in your hands...its like holding a new born baby..for the first time. :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


X-a-google,especially if you buy them new........ :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

nothin like free entertainment!!! seriously though...i live in seattle & dj skrew is one of the few folks to put texas on the map. shit be soundin dumb sometime but he brought a new style to the game. respect.

i want some of these on my 48 coupe!! 
click me


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

hay homie to tell you the truth im from vegas and back in the day i use to see the chicks rollin blades....for reals.....it was a chick thing ....homies rode spokes, its amazing to see how someone could become somewhat known, than all of a sudden everyone from that area tries to ride like them. :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Who's the pendejo that resurrected this topic? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 2 2009, 06:04 PM~13156418
> *Who's the pendejo that resurrected this topic?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




not me :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Retarded...some people's children i tell you....


----------

